# Eastman Kodak Co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

Eastman Kodak Co. Known around the world as Kodak is an American Imaging Company. Innovator of photography. Incorporated in New Jersey and founded in 1888 by George Eastman in Rochester New York. Started as Eastman Dry Plate Company. Here is a 4oz corktop i just cleaned up. He could probably give us a few pointers on photographing bottles!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 22, 2020)

Nice bottle! Always wanted to dig one of these. I love bottles that are historical to things still around today.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Nice bottle! Always wanted to dig one of these. I love bottles that are historical to things still around today.


Since cameras went digital i think they are not be doing so good as they once were. Mostly x-ray supplies now.


----------

